# Διαδικτυακά περιδιαβάσματα



## nickel (Oct 9, 2012)

*περιδιάβασμα* το, Ν [_περιδιαβάζω_]· 1. περιδιάβαση, περίπατος χωρίς συγκεκριμένο σκοπό αλλά για προσωπική ευχαρίστηση και ψυχαγωγία, σεργιάνι· 2. το φυτό πύρεθρο το παρθένιο, κν. βασκαντήρα, παρθενούδι, βάρτσαμος. 3.  (_λεξιπλασία_) *ανάγνωση κειμένων στη διάρκεια της περιήγησης στο διαδίκτυο*.


Στα πρωινά μου περιδιαβάσματα είδα μια επίθεση εναντίον των 140 γλωσσολόγων που είχαν συνυπογράψει το κείμενο υποστήριξης για τη γραμματική του δημοτικού. Το κείμενο της επίθεσης ήταν γεμάτο καθαρευουσιανιές, περισπωμένες, υπογεγραμμένες και υπέροχες σχιζολεξίες, από τις οποίες ξεχώρισα το «*πρὸ κειμένου* νὰ ἀπορροφηθοῦν σὲ κάποιο τμῆμα γλωσσολογίας»! Δεν βάζω σύνδεσμο γιατί δεν θέλω να χάσει κι άλλος κόσμος την ώρα του διαβάζοντας βλακείες.

Ένα πιο σοβαρό κείμενο, του Γιάγκου Ανδρεάδη, καθηγητή Ιστορίας Πολιτισμού και Θεάτρου στο Πάντειο, κείμενο το οποίο άρχιζε προκλητικά και έβαζε καλά ερωτήματα, κατάντησε άλλη μια ιερεμιάδα εναντίον του μονοτονικού, μαζί με αρκετά άλλα σημεία που θα σας εκνευρίσουν (αν δεν έχετε την ίδια οπτική). Θα άξιζε να δούμε ίσως κάποιες από τις καλές στιγμές του κειμένου.
Σκοτώνοντας την γλώσσα (και) με την επιείκεια…

Στην Athens Voice: Χρυσή Αυγή: Τα ανθρωπωνύμια των βουλευτών της

Έπεται συνέχεια. Καταθέστε και τα δικά σας περιδιαβάσματα που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν κι άλλους.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έπεται συνέχεια. Καταθέστε και τα δικά σας περιδιαβάσματα που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν κι άλλους.



Δεν χρειάστηκε να περιπλανηθώ πολύ μακριά από το λίκνο που μας έδωσες. Αυτό το απλό και ψύχραιμο άρθρο λέει πολλές αλήθειες.

Στην κατακλείδα 
Η παραφιλολογία γύρω από την επίσκεψη Μέρκελ, αποδεικνύει την καταδίκη που μας έχουμε επιβάλλει, Να είμαστε πάντα μέρος του προβλήματος και όχι της λύσης. Η γερμανίδα καγκελάριος θα είναι εδώ αύριο και το πεδίο δόξης για τη δίκαιη διαμαρτυρία είναι λαμπρό. Αλλά, εμείς κάνουμε ότι περνάει από το πληκτρολόγιό μας για να το ευτελίσουμε. Φυσικά, σε μια χώρα που το λάβαρο της επανάστασης σηκώνουν ο Τράγκας με τον Καμμένο, οι νεοφιλελεύθεροι εξισώνουν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τους νεοναζί και οι αριστεροί αγκαλιάζονται με τον Φωτόπουλο όλα είναι πιθανά. Μόνο που εμείς είμαστε απίθανοι…


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2012)

Η δική μου παρατήρηση στο εν λόγω άρθρο, Μπέρνι, είναι γλωσσική: Γιατί αποκαλεί τη Μέρκελ "Άνχελα"; Ισπανόφωνη είναι;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει η Μέρκελ, ξέρω τι δεν κάνουμε εμείς.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2012)

*Έλα Χριστέ και μπούκωνε κι εγώ να καταπίνω!!!* 


Ο γιατρός Μανώλης Λαμπράκης κορυφαίο στέλχος της END υποστηρίζει ότι ο άγνωστος μέχρι σήμερα ελληνοαμερικάνος μεγιστάνας είναι κάτοχος απόκρυφης τεχνολογίας που γνώριζαν μόνο οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες. Και αυτήν την τεχνολογία φέρεται ότι πούλησε στους Αμερικανούς για να πάρει 3 τρισ. δολάρια, ενώ είχε και... διαστημόπλοιο!
Σε συνέντευξη-παραλήρημα στις 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012 ο Μανώλης Λαμπράκης της οργάνωσης End National Debt υποστηρίζει ότι ο κ. Σώρρας πούλησε στις ΗΠΑ «ορισμένα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που έχουν να κάνουν με μια πολύ υψηλή τεχνολογία». Μυστική τεχνολογία καυσίμων που όπως υποστηρίζει γνώριζαν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες από την εποχή του Απόλλωνος! Το αντάλλαγμα για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα της «πολύ υψηλής τεχνολογίας» των αρχαίων Ελλήνων; Τα 3 τρισ. της περιουσίας του κ. Σώρρα.

Ως απόδειξη αυτού του ισχυρισμού του, ο κ. Λαμπράκης υποστηρίζει ότι οι Αμερικανοί είχαν στείλει στο διάστημα επί 17 μήνες ένα διαστημόπλοιο χωρίς καύσιμα.

«12 και 1 λεπτό 16 Ιουνίου, στη Καλιφόρνια προσγειώθηκε το τελευταίο διαστημόπλοιο που έλειπε. Διαστημόπλοιο που ήταν στο διάστημα 17 μήνες, χωρίς πιλότο, χωρίς ανθρώπους μέσα υποτίθεται. Και διερωτάται κάποιος με τι καύσιμα; Σας αφήνω λίγο να σκεφτείτε τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η τεχνολογία που δεν θα ήθελε κάποιος που πχ. πουλάει πετρέλαιο να γίνει γνωστή»

Διαβάστε εδώ όλο το παραλήρημα, δείτε και το βιντεάκι... Με δική σας ευθύνη, ε;


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2012)

Την έκφραση αυτή τη λέει και η γυναίκα μου, αλλά δεν την είχα ξανακούσει από άλλον άνθρωπο ως τώρα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Από τις «γνώμες» του Βήματος:

Ως άλλη βασική αιτία της γλωσσικής κρίσης, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η εισδοχή της εικόνας στη σύγχρονη ζωή. Η εικόνα μέσα στο σπίτι και όλους τους χώρους που συχνάζει ο άνθρωπος, καταδικάζει σε σιωπή. Όλα σε μορφή εικόνας. Εικόνες που καλλιεργούν σύμβολα βουβά, μεταβιβάζουν μηνύματα χωρίς καμία δυνατότητα απάντησης, αντιλόγου ή διαλόγου. Ο άνθρωπος, μεταβάλλεται τελικά σε παθητικό δέκτη και υποχείριο αυτών των μηνυμάτων. Τα παιδιά, προσηλωμένα σε μια ηρωοποιημένη οθόνη υπολογιστή και οι γονείς, ταπεινοί θεατές τους. Απαντάμε στους φίλους με ένα «ok», θρηνούμε με ένα «r.i.p» και αγαπάμε με ένα «love»... 

Ωραίο θέμα για συζήτηση. Επόμενη παράγραφος:

Όλοι, εκτός της πλειονότητας των Ελλήνων βέβαια, υπογραμμίζουν την σπουδαιότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Άγγλοι επιχειρηματίες προτρέπουν τα ανώτερα στελέχη τους να μάθουν αρχαία ελληνικά, γιατί αυτά εμπεριέχουν μια φιλοσοφία με ξεχωριστή σημασία για τους τομείς οργάνωσης και διαχείρισης επιχειρήσεων που ενισχύει τη λογική, τονώνοντας παράλληλα τις ηγετικές ικανότητες. Γι' αυτούς τους λόγους ζήτησαν επίσης οι Ισπανοί Ευρωβουλευτές να καθιερωθεί η ελληνική ως επίσημη γλώσσα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης διότι, όπως οι ίδιοι είπαν, το να μιλά κανείς για Ε.Ε. χωρίς την ελληνική, είναι σαν να μιλά σ' έναν τυφλό για χρώματα... 

Άλλο ένα θύμα των γλωσσικών μύθων. Για τους Άγγλους επιχειρηματίες, τους Βάσκους ευρωβουλευτές και στην κορφή κανέλα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άλλο ένα θύμα των γλωσσικών μύθων. Για τους Άγγλους επιχειρηματίες, τους Βάσκους ευρωβουλευτές και στην κορφή κανέλα.




Ευτυχώς, κάτω στα σχόλια, η κυρία Μπενβενίστε τής λινκάρει Σαραντάκο ;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Και επειδή λέμε αλλού για τα μεγάλα νούμερα (τους αριθμούς, όχι τα μουσικοχορευτικά), σκεφτόμουν αν όλοι αυτοί που πιστεύουν τα περί ελληνικών που μαθαίνουν οι ξένοι έβαζαν το μυαλό τους να δουλέψει θα διαπίστωναν ότι το πολύ να έχουν συναντήσει στη ζωή τους έναν, άντε δύο ξένους που μιλάνε ελληνικά. Γιατί έτσι; Οι τουρίστες που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα δηλαδή είτε δεν είναι στελέχη επιχειρήσεων κανένας τους είτε προσποιούνται ότι δεν μιλάνε τη γλώσσα μας από μαζοχισμό;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Αντί να μπαίνουν εδώ οι σύνδεσμοι για αναγνώσματα που έχουν ενδιαφέρον και για άλλους, έχω κάτι φίλους που στέλνουν τους συνδέσμους κατευθείαν σε μένα. Εγώ τα διαβάζω με τις γνωστές καθυστερήσεις. Οπότε, αν και όταν το θυμάμαι, θα τα βάζω εδώ, έστω και μπαγιάτικα. Ας πούμε, το παρακάτω θα ενδιαφέρει τους σοσιαλ(ο)δημοκράτες. 

*Η ελπίδα του αριστερού φιλελευθερισμού*
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/σχόλια/η-ελπίδα-του-αριστερού-φιλελευθερισμού


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

*Προπαγανδιστικό λαϊκό αντάρτικο* (του Δημ. Ψυχογιού)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

Και λίγη Deutsche Welle (για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί):

*«Ελλάδα – χώρα υπό εποπτεία»*


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Με πάσα από τουίτ:

Hypochondria: An Inside Look
By WOODY ALLEN

WHEN The New York Times called, inquiring if I might pen a few words “from the horse’s mouth” about hypochondria, I confess I was taken aback. What light could I possibly shed on this type of crackpot behavior since, contrary to popular belief, I am not a hypochondriac but a totally different genus of crackpot? 
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/o...dria-an-inside-look.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] What light could I possibly shed on this type of crackpot behavior since, contrary to popular belief, I am not a hypochondriac but a totally different genus of crackpot?
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/o...dria-an-inside-look.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp



Right, he's Woody Alien  :


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2013)

Όχι ακριβώς «περιδιαβάσματα», αλλά μάλλον περιεικάσματα: http://www.mystudios.com/artgallery/


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2013)

Διαδικτυακών περιεικασμάτων συνέχεια: http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/yourpaintings/...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Διαδικτυακών περιεικασμάτων συνέχεια: http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/yourpaintings/...


Καταπληκτική αξιοποίηση του διαδικτύου!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Αρρώστησα. Πρέπει να πάω να πάρω δάνειο άλλα δέκα χρόνια. 

Η προσθήκη ετικετών (tagging) είναι μαγεία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2013)

Αυτό το νήμα χρειάζεται γερό CPR για να συνέλθει. Εγώ ήθελα να ρίξω μόνο τρία από τα διαβάσματα των ημερών, επειδή τα έκανα το πρωί και τα θυμάμαι (τα υπόλοιπα έχουν γίνει πολτός).

Διαβάσματα της Κυριακάτικης Καθημερινής... (μη σχολιάσετε):
Μου άρεσαν κάποια σημεία του άρθρου του Λουκά Τσούκαλη «Το νέο κόμμα: ρήξη με το παρελθόν;»:
Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν ο όρος κεντροαριστερά σηματοδοτεί το καινούργιο στις σημερινές συνθήκες που επικρατούν στη χώρα. Θα ήμουν ο τελευταίος που θα αρνιόταν τη σημασία της ιδεολογίας στην πολιτική. Αλλά σήμερα στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται ένας ρηξικέλευθος λόγος που θα τολμάει να μιλήσει για την οικονομία και την τεχνολογία στην εποχή της παγκοσμιοποίησης, για έναν σύγχρονο δημόσιο τομέα με αξιοκρατία και όχι υποχρεωτικά μονιμότητα, για νέες συλλογικότητες και ατομικά δικαιώματα, καθώς και ένα ισχυρό δίκτυο κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης. Και για όλα αυτά, ο όρος κεντροαριστερά δεν λέει πλέον και πάρα πολλά.

Δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα για τα εσωτερικά των ΑΕΙ, αλλά διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον (και απορίες) το άρθρο «Η συναλλαγή συνεχίζεται στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια» (Μουτσόπουλου και Ρούσσου):
Σε τι θα οδηγήσει η συναλλαγή μεταξύ ανώτερων και κατώτερων βαθμίδων των μελών ΔΕΠ; Θα πριμοδοτήσει την «ενδογαμία», δηλαδή την εξέλιξη ή κατάληψη θέσεων μελών ΔΕΠ μόνον από τους ήδη υπηρετούντες σε αυτά, και θα αποκλείσει την προσέλκυση αρίστων επιστημόνων τόσο από την ημεδαπή όσο και από την αλλοδαπή. Ετσι, η μετριοκρατία θα γιγαντωθεί και η ανταγωνιστικότητα του πανεπιστημίου θα μειωθεί.

Με παρηγόρησε η εικόνα στο κείμενο του Νίκου Βατόπουλου «Επιστροφή στην πόλη», όπου στέκεται στην πλατεία της Μητρόπολης και στη φαντασία του αναπλάθει τους χώρους:
Το έφερα στον νου αναστηλωμένο και αμέσως συνειρμικά γέμισα με δέντρα όσα σημεία έβλεπα κενά και, παίρνοντας θάρρος, συνέχισα σβήνοντας ό,τι με ενοχλούσε στο μάτι. Επειδή, πολλοί φίλοι που ζουν την Αθήνα με την ίδια αγάπη και λαχτάρα, μου έχουν πει τόσες φορές ότι κάνουν τις ίδιες ακροβασίες με τη φαντασία τους, σκέφτηκα ότι δεν είναι κάτι σπάνιο, παράδοξο ή εξωφρενικά εκκεντρικό να περπατά κανείς στην Αθήνα με ένα αόρατο μαγικό ραβδάκι.

Υποθέτω ότι όσοι κυκλοφορούν συνεχώς σε ασκημισμένα σημεία της Αθήνας, χρησιμοποιούν συνεχώς το αναπλαστικό πινέλο της φαντασίας για να εξωραΐζουν τις σημερινές εικόνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2013)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο (έμαθα τι ήταν τα σπίντρια)
http://io9.com/ancient-roman-coins-depict-sundry-sexual-acts-but-what-1277370698

και ό,τι απόμεινε από αυτό στην Ελλάδα:
http://www.lifo.gr/team/erotica/41540


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Μια εκδοχή για το πώς συνδέεται ένας σιδεράς με λόγια της χαράς: :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2013)

Εντυπωσιακό, Ζάζουλα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω μια σκέψη: τόση εκτελεστική ακρίβεια, τόση επιστημονικο-τεχνική γνώση συσσωρευμένη, τέτοια απαστράπτουσα τελειότητα! Ανυπολόγιστο το πόσες εργατοώρες κερδήθηκαν σε σύγκριση με τον τρόπο που δούλευαν οι τεχνίτες του παλιού καιρού. Κι όμως ... Ό,τι είδαμε ήταν ένα άψυχο εργαλείο. Εκτυφλωτικό βέβαια, αλλά χωρίς να έχει βάλει επάνω του ο τεχνίτης την ψυχή του. Χωρίς μάνα. Τον παλιό καιρό ο σιδεράς ετοιμαζόταν με νηστεία και προσευχή προτού καταπιαστεί με τέτοιο έργο. Επικαλούνταν τις αόρατες δυνάμεις, έκανε μαγικά (οι σιδεράδες ήσανε μάγοι), και ό,τι έβγαινε απ' τα χέρια του ήτανε ευλογημένο, είχε πάνω του μπάρακα. Οι λεπίδες των Γιαπωνέζων σιδηρουργών που φτιάχνανε κατάνες βγαίνουν ακόμα και σήμερα σε δημοπρασίες και πουλιούνται χρυσάφι. Κάθε σπαθί είχε προσωπικότητα, είχε όνομα. Ετούτο εδώ κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του, κόβει το καρπούζι στην τρίχα, αλλά ευλογημένο δεν είναι. Ούτε μαγικό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

Mια Τεντομιλία για σκέψεις:
Are we in control of our own decisions?


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2013)

Κάτι που αφορά επιμελητές:
_Two groups of people were given 400 lines of text to proofread. The first group received 20 pages of 20 lines each; the second group received 40 pages of 10 lines each. Members of the second group found themselves flipping through pages faster, had a greater perception of progress, and were hence more likely to finish the task._
Πηγή: Zhou, R., & Soman, D. (2003). Looking back: Exploring the psychology of queuing and the effect of the number of people behind. Journal of Consumer Research, 29(4), 517–530.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2013)

...
Λέει τίποτα για όταν είσαι ένας και πρέπει να επιμεληθείς 2300 υπότιλους απόψε;
I've got only 400 of them behind me and 1900 still in queue, but when I reach the middle it all looks downhill from there.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

Συνέντευξη του Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου:
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathfiles_1_25/11/2013_529262

Μου άρεσε για πολλούς λόγους.


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2013)

Ωραίος ο πρόεδρος Λευτέρης, και θυμόσοφος και ανθηρόστομος. Αλλά να μη βγάζει την ουρά του απ' έξω. Ανήκε κι εκείνος στη λέσχη των σιτιζομένων από το δημόσιο ταμείο, χρονίως, υπεραφθόνως και ποικιλοτρόπως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2013)

Επισήμανση του Ν. Σαραντάκου σε σχέση με τη συνέντευξη του Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου:

Από τη συνέντευξη του Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου στην Καθημερινή θα μπορούσα να σχολιάσω πολλά, περιορίζομαι προς το παρόν σε ένα, για να μη σέρνεται τρ λάθος: Ο Τσιτσάνης είναι η Ελλάδα, κι από τους ποιητές θα σου ’λεγα τον Βάρναλη. Ακου πόσο σύγχρονος είναι αυτός ο στίχος για όσα ζούμε. “Φόνοι, κλεψιές, μπαγαποντιές και μίση. Στο βασιλίκι εδώ του πολιτσμάνου. Ελεύθερο μονάχα το γ…σι. Είτ’ από κάτου θες, είτ’ από πάνου” Λογικό είναι όταν κάποιος απαγγέλλει ένα ποίημα από μνήμης να μη θυμάται ακριβώς όλους τους στίχους, αλλά ας το διορθώσουμε όπως το έγραψε ο ποιητής:

Σκλαβιά και προδοσιά, φόνοι και μίση
στ’ αρματολίκι εδώ του πολισμάνου,
και λευτεριά μονάχα στο γαμήσι
είτε αποκάτου θες είτε αποπάνου.

(Νομίζω ότι έχει γράψει πολύ καλύτερους στίχους ο Βάρναλης).


https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/11/30/meze-93/


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)

Χρησιμότατο ιστολόγιο με υλικό για νήπια: http://taniamanesi-kourou.blogspot.gr/2014/05/blog-post_12.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2014)

Απόλαυσα λογοτεχνικά μαχαιρώματα...

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/06/01/lazaris/
www.ekebi.gr/magazines/ShowImage.asp?file=179992&code=1571


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2014)

Ένα βιολί για πούλημα 


Η είδηση ακούστηκε στις αρχές Ιουνίου παντού και από όλα τα διεθνή μέσα: ένα ακόμα θρυλικό βιολί Στραντιβάριους, που ανακαλύφθηκε πρόσφατα, επρόκειτο να βγει σε πλειστηριασμό από τον οίκο Christie’s. Σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις των ειδικών, η αναμενόμενη τιμή που επρόκειτο να πιάσει ήταν από επτάμισι έως δέκα εκατομμύρια δολάρια. Πριν λίγες μέρες δημοπρατήθηκε. Και πόσο πουλήθηκε;

Η απάντηση, μετά από λίγη ιστορία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2014)

...
Σχετικό με το αποπάνω, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών:

*Ένας «ανήσυχος» κατασκευαστής οργάνων στην Κρήτη*

Μια τέχνη που μετράει πάνω από 30.000 χρόνια αποτελεί η κατασκευή των μουσικών οργάνων. Πρόκειται για μια τέχνη που παίρνει πρώτες ύλες από τη γη και τους δίνει ψυχή και ζωή.

Ένα μουσικό όργανο είναι η προέκταση του μουσικού. Αυτό ακριβώς προασπίζεται και ο Στέλιος Πετράκης, γνωστός μουσικός της Κρήτης, ο οποίος παράλληλα έχει άλλη μία ιδιότητα, αυτή του κατασκευαστή οργάνου.

Τα prosopakritis ήρθαν σε επαφή με τον Στέλιο Πετράκη, μπήκαν στο εργαστήριό του και γνώρισαν τη δεύτερη ιδιότητά του.
«Το να φτιάχνεις ένα καινούργιο όργανο που δεν υπήρχε είναι συναρπαστικό όσο και όταν γεννάς μια καινούργια μελωδία», αναφέρει στη συνέντευξη που ακολουθεί ο κ. Πετράκης. Μάλιστα, ο κ. Πετράκης έχει «γεννήσει» ένα όργανο κι αυτό δεν είναι άλλο από το κρητικό τσέλο ενώ επιθυμεί τελευταία να ασχοληθεί και με την κατασκευή μεσαιωνικών οργάνων.

*



Πώς αποφάσισες να ασχοληθείς με την κατασκευή μουσικών οργάνων;*
Κάθε μουσικός θεωρεί ελκυστικό, αν όχι μαγικό, να μπορέσει να φτιάξει το όργανο που παίζει. Για μένα αυτή η πορεία ξεκίνησε το 2005 όταν ήμουν 20 30 χρονών. Όλα έγιναν στην Αθήνα όπου σπούδαζα και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να βρεθώ δίπλα σ' έναν οργανοποιό. Υπήρχαν πολλοί εκείνη την περίοδο, αλλά εγώ γνώρισα τον Παύλο Ερευνίδη, ο οποίος με άφησε να πηγαίνω στο μαγαζί του και να μαθαίνω. Στην αρχή τον βοηθούσα σε αυτά που έφτιαχνε ενώ στην πορεία ουσιαστικά ήμουν αυτός που κρατούσε το μαγαζί.
Με τον Παύλο Ερευνίδη είχαμε μια μακροχρόνια φιλία ενώ μου έμαθε να χειρίζομαι τα εργαλεία και να φτιάχνω αυτό που θέλω. Όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με τη μουσική εμπειρία που είχα με βοήθησαν στο να μπορώ να κρίνω ένα μουσικό όργανο βλέποντάς το όχι σαν ένα ξύλινο κατασκεύασμα. Το σημαντικότερο όμως που με έμαθε ο Παύλος Ερευνίδης ήταν να παίρνω ρίσκο, κάτι που δεν είχα μέχρι τότε.
*


Πώς πήρε επαγγελματική χροιά η ενασχόλησή σας με τα όργανα;*
Έτυχε να είμαι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος στο κατάλληλο μέρος. Βρέθηκα στην Αθήνα μια περίοδο που υπήρχε ένα κενό στην κατασκευή λύρας με συμπαθητικές χορδές. Το συγκεκριμένο όργανο έχει κάποια εξειδίκευση και τότε ο κύριος μάστορας ήταν ο Νίκος Μπρας ο οποίος για δικούς του λόγους σταμάτησε την κατασκευή παραδοσιακών οργάνων. Παράλληλα, εκείνη την περίοδο υπήρξε μια αύξηση ανθρώπων που ήθελαν να μάθουν και να αγοράσουν τέτοιου τύπου λύρες.
Εγώ είχα ήδη φτιάξει τρεις για δική μου χρήση και τις έδωσα, αρχίζοντας παράλληλα να δημιουργώ νέες. Αυτή ήταν και η αρχή της επαγγελματικής μου πορείας στην κατασκευή οργάνων.
*
Και πού κατασκεύαζες τα μουσικά όργανά στην αρχή χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο δικό σου χώρο;*
Ο κάθε οργανοποιός ξεκινάει από το σπίτι του. Εγώ ξεκίνησα από το διαμέρισμά μου στην Αθήνα που είχα κάποια στοιχειώδη πράγματα. Για τη «χοντρή» όμως δουλειά κατέβαινα στην Κρήτη. Υπήρχε καιρός που δούλευα τέσσερα και πέντε όργανα συγχρόνως και τα τελείωνα πάνω στην πρωτεύουσα με πιο αργούς ρυθμούς.
*


Πόσο εύκολο είναι να ξεκινήσει κάποιος να μαθαίνει να κατασκευάζει μουσικά όργανα;*
Το βασικό πράγμα που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος είναι να πιάνουν τα χέρια του. Πρέπει να ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς τα εργαλεία, να έχεις ταλέντο σε αυτό. Μετά μέσω εμπειρίας και τριβής με την κατασκευή βελτιώνεσαι αισθητά σε κάθε όργανο που κατασκευάζεις.
*
Τι υλικά χρησιμοποιείς;*
Ξύλο, που είναι είτε ντόπιο δηλαδή από μουριές και καρυδιές είτε ξύλο ευρωπαϊκής οργανοποιίας δηλαδή σφενδάμι και κάποια τροπικά ξύλα. Έλατο στο καπάκι του λαούτου, κέδρο Λιβάνου στο καπάκι της λύρας. Από εκεί και πέρα βερνίκια ρητινών και μετά κάποια σύγχρονα υλικά όπως είναι τα ανθρακονήματα για την ενίσχυση του οργάνου.
*


Ποιες είναι οι ιδιότητες των μουσικών οργάνων και τι μουσικά όργανα κατασκευάζεις;*
Πρέπει να είναι όργανα που ευχαριστούν το μάτι, το αυτί και αντέχουν στο χρόνο.
Φτιάχνω λύρες, λαούτα – κρητικά και πολίτικα, μπουλγαριά όπως επίσης παλιά και σύγχρονα σάζια. Έχω κάνει και λίγα μαντολίνα.
*
Πώς μπαίνει η ταυτότητα του κάθε δημιουργού στα μουσικά όργανα που φτιάχνει;*
Ένα χειροποίητο όργανο ξεχωρίζει για το ηχητικό αλλά και το αισθητικό κομμάτι.
Στο ηχητικό υπάρχουν κάποιες μικροδιαφορές που οι προχωρημένοι μπορούν να καταλάβουν. Αν είναι πιο μαλακό, πιο πλούσιο, και πιο – ας το πούμε – ξεκούραστο. Όσον αφορά το αισθητικό κομμάτι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ για παράδειγμα κλασικές γραμμές ώστε το κάθε μουσικό όργανο που δημιουργώ να είναι διαχρονικό. Το πιο απλό δεν θα ενοχλήσει ποτέ, ακόμα κι αν περάσουν 200 χρόνια. Αφήνω επίσης το φυσικό χρώμα του ξύλου. Ακόμα και τα φυσικά νερά που κάνει το ξύλο αναδεικνύουν αισθητικά το όργανο.
*


Τα παραδοσιακά όργανα είναι χειροποίητα ή υπάρχουν και βιομηχανοποιημένα;*
Και σ’ αυτό το επίπεδο η Κίνα έχει παίξει το ρόλο της. Μπορείς να πας σε κάποιο μαγαζί και να βρεις λύρα με 180 ευρώ αλλά κάτι τέτοιο συνεπάγεται ότι τα υλικά που θα έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για την κατασκευή της είναι γύρω στα 20 ευρώ.
Σε τέτοιες τιμές οργάνων αποκλείεται να βρεις κάτι το οποίο είναι φτιαγμένο με μεράκι από έναν άνθρωπο που πήγε κι έψαξε το ξύλο να το βρει.
Ωστόσο, δεν θεωρώ ότι η μαζική παραγωγή είναι κακή. Γιατί δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε μεγάλη μερίδα κόσμου ν’ αγοράσει ένα φτηνό μουσικό όργανο και ν’ αρχίσει να μαθαίνει. Όσοι συνεχίσουν θα πάνε σε ένα μάστορα να πάρουν κάτι καλύτερο. Αν όμως δεν συνεχίσουν γιατί να πάρουν κάτι ακριβό και καλό. Είναι ρίσκο αν το παιδί δεν θέλει να συνεχίσει με αυτό το πράγμα, να υπάρχει ένα καλό όργανο ως μια αγορά μες το σπίτι. Πάντως δεν το θεωρώ κακό ούτε και ότι αυτό είναι εναντίον της καλής οργανοποιίας υψηλού επιπέδου. Υπάρχει βιολί με 80 ευρώ χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι κοντράρει τα εργαστήρια βιολιών που κάνει το ένα 20.000 στη Γερμανία ή την Ιταλία.
*
Ποιο είναι το μυστικό για να αντέξει ένα μουσικό όργανο στον χρόνο;*
Η χρυσή τομή είναι η εξής: Ένα όργανο πρέπει να παίζει ωραία που σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι χοντροκατασκευασμένο αλλά και να αντέχει στον χρόνο που σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι και λεπτοκατασκευασμένο. Εκεί κρίνονται οι διαφορές. Όσο πιο χοντρό είναι τόσο θα χάσεις από ήχο και θα κερδίσεις από αντοχή, ενώ όσο πιο λεπτό είναι συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ανάποδο.
*
Πειραματίζεσαι εξελίσσοντας τα παραδοσιακά μουσικά όργανα;*
Σε συνεργασία με τον Ρος έχουμε μορφοποιήσει και εξελίξει τις λύρες με συμπαθητικές χορδές και το κρητικό τσέλο το οποίο είναι ουσιαστικά μια μεγάλη λύρα που βγάζει τους ήχους και τις συχνότητες του τσέλου. Αυτό μάλιστα είναι και δική μου επινόηση. Το να φτιάχνεις ένα καινούργιο όργανο που δεν υπήρχε είναι συναρπαστικό όσο και όταν γεννάς μια καινούργια μελωδία.
*
Μέσα στα όργανα βάζετε και ένα δικό σας κομμάτι;*
Αυτό συμβαίνει πάντα ακόμη και σε ένα όργανο που το 'χεις φτιάξει 100 φορές. Έχει περάσει από τα χέρια σου, έχεις δώσει το χρόνο σου και πάνω απ’ όλα την όρεξή σου.
Κάποια στιγμή βέβαια γίνεται συνήθεια αλλά το μαγικό είναι ακόμα και την 100[SUP]ή[/SUP] φορά να το ευχαριστηθείς. Όπως όταν παίζεις ένα κομμάτι. Όλα γίνονται μέρος μιας συνήθειας, όμως πρέπει να μάθουμε να την απολαμβάνουμε αυτήν την επανάληψη. Η επανάληψη οδηγεί στην έκσταση έτσι κι αλλιώς.
*
Η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία ενός οργανοποιού ποια είναι;*
Όταν ένας μουσικός έχει ένα όργανό σου και θεωρεί ότι είναι το καλύτερο που υπάρχει. Αυτό κυρίως συμβαίνει για δύο λόγους. Είτε όταν ο μουσικός καταφέρνει και «ταυτίζεται» με το όργανο που παίζει και αποτελεί την προέκταση του χεριού του αλλά και όταν το όργανο είναι πολύ καλό.
Ένα μουσικό όργανο δεν είναι μόνο ξύλα. Ο κατασκευαστής οργάνων δίνει την ψυχή και ο μουσικός την ζωή. Γι’ αυτό και αποζημιώνομαι κάθε φορά που «δένεται» το μουσικό όργανο που φτιάχνω με τον μουσικό που θα το χρησιμοποιήσει.
*
Υπάρχει κάποιο μουσικό όργανο που θα ήθελες να κατασκευάσεις και δεν το έχεις επιχειρήσει ακόμα;*
Θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή κάποιων μεσαιωνικών οργάνων. Γοητεύομαι πολύ κάθε φορά που επισκέπτομαι κάποιο μουσείο και βρίσκομαι στο τμήμα με τα μουσικά όργανα. Το ευτύχημα είναι ότι σε κάποια από τα μουσεία υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα τα σχέδια και οι λεπτομέρειες προκειμένου να καταφέρεις να τα ανακατασκευάσεις. Με αυτό θέλω να ασχοληθώ στο προσεχές διάστημα γιατί πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα όργανα κρύβουν παράλληλα κάτι. Όταν πέθαναν πήραν μαζί τους κάτι τόσο καλό που το χρειαζόμαστε και σήμερα. Ήδη έχω ξεκινήσει μια προσέγγιση και μια εν δυνάμει συνεργασία με το μουσείο Κονσερβατουάρ του Παρισιού.

_Νατάσα Καμπουράκη

_Έκανα μερικές διορθώσεις στο κείμενο του άρθρου.

Για τα όργανα που πλάθει ο Στέλιος: www.steliospetrakis.com/instruments
και για το λυροντσέλο: lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7653&p=214553&viewfull=1#post214553


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

*Financial literacy
Back to basics*
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2014/07/financial-literacy

Όποιος δεν περάσει το τεστ PISA (Programme for International Student Assessment) [και όχι «της Πίζας» όπως διάβασα κάπου], έχουμε μερικούς εδώ μέσα που μπορούμε να τον στείλουμε για φροντιστήρια.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2014)

Μου θύμισες ότι πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω σε ένα γειτονόπουλο, μαθητή γυμνασίου, κάτι αριθμητικό και του είπα, άμα πάει στο μπακάλη και ζητήσει ένα τέταρτο φέτα, πόσα γραμμάρια φέτα θα δείξει η ζυγαριά και δυσκολευόταν πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει. Η κουβέντα πήγε στα πιο εύκολα (πόσα γραμμάρια είναι μισό κιλό; ) κι εκεί δυσκολευότανε. 
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό λέει τίποτα αλλά το γειτονόπουλο τελικά με το ζόρι τελείωσε το σχολείο, δεν εργάζεται εδώ και τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια και από την εποχή της οικονομικής ευημερίας του έχει μείνει ένα τεράστιο χρέος από διακοποδάνεια, αυτοκινητοδάνεια, καταναλωτοδάνεια κλπ. 
Ίσως κάποιοι δεν δουν σχέση ανάμεσα στα δύο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2014)

People Kept Complaining This Restaurant Sucked, Look What They Found Out…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

*This tree produces 40 different types of fruit*


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Εκτός από το Σαραντάπορο, θα έχουμε και το Σαραντόπωρο. Αν ήταν ψωμόδεντρο, θα το λέγαμε και σαρα-ντάκο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *This tree produces 40 different types of fruit*




250 varieties of apple on one tree... thanks to a bit of hard grafting over the years 

Paul Barnett has been growing his 'family tree' for over 20 years
It is jam-packed with apples of all shapes, colours and sizes including rare cooking apples dating back to 1883 :blink:


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Το ζήτημα είναι, πού μπορώ να αγοράσω ένα και να το φυτέψω στην Ελλάδα, να πηγαίνει ο γείτονας να μου κλέβει τα φρούτα;


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *This tree produces 40 different types of fruit*
> ...



The tree of forty fruits: Sam Van Aken at TEDxManhattan






Hand-grafted, taste-crafted, a labour of love.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2014)

...
*This 144-Year-Old Wisteria In Japan Looks Like A Pink Sky*
3 days ago

These stunning photographs, which look like a glorious late evening sky with dashes of pink and purple, are actually pictures of Japan’s largest wisteria (or wistaria, depending on whom you ask) plant.

This plant, located in Ashikaga Flower Park in Japan, is certainly not the largest in the world, but it still comes in at an impressive 1,990 square meters (or half an acre) and dates back to around 1870 (the largest, at about 4,000 square meters, is the wisteria vine in Sierra Madre, California). Although wisterias can look like trees, they’re actually vines. Because its vines have the potential to get very heavy, this plant’s entire structure is held up on steel supports, allowing visitors to walk below its canopy and bask in the pink and purple light cast by its beautiful hanging blossoms.






Image credits: Kazumi Ishikawa




Image credits: y-fu




Image credits: Makoto Yoneda


Όχι φυταγωγημένη αλλά φωταγωγημένη.


*Ουιστέρια η Σινική (Wisteria sinensis)*

Γνωστή ως Γλυσίνα, Γλυτσίνα, Γλυσίνια ή και Γλυτσίνια, η Ουιστέρια η Σινική (Wisteria sinensis) αποτελεί ένα σχετικά γνώριμο λουλούδι στους κήπους της χώρας μας. Σίγουρα δεν συναντάται αρκετά συχνά, όμως, πάντα κατά την περίοδο άνθισης του εντυπωσιάζει τους παρατηρητές με την εμφάνιση της. Τα μεγάλα ανθοφόρα τσαμπιά έχουν βεβαίως και μια ακόμα ξεχωριστή ιδιότητα, το μοναδικό τους άρωμα. Κι αν αυτά τα στοιχεία δεν σας έπεισαν ακόμη, σας πληροφορώ πως το συγκεκριμένο λουλούδι φημίζεται και για την τρομακτική του ανθεκτικότητα σε ακραίες συνθήκες!

www.anthokipos.com/el/vasikh-frontida-vskfr/10-anarrixomena-vskfr/230-glysina-oyisteria-h-sinikh-wisteria-sinensis.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2014)

*Average number of languages spoken by the EU population*






αλλά και:


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2014)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς για διάβασμα. Για θάμπωμα είναι. Wildlife Photographer of the Year awards.

Εδώ είναι τα περισσότερα βραβεία:
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/wpy/gallery/2014/adult.html

Δείτε και τις κατηγορίες Grand Title Winners και Young Awards.
Αφήστε να ανέβουν οι φωτογραφίες, θέλουν την ώρα τους.
Δεν ξέρω ποια να διαλέξω, αλλά με τράβηξε για πολλούς λόγους αυτή:
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/wpy/gallery/2014/images/underwater-species/4861/little-squid.html

Little squid

Planktonic animals like this juvenile sharpear enope squid are usually photographed under controlled situations after they’ve been caught. But Fabien is fascinated by the beauty of their living forms and aims to photograph their natural behaviour in the wild. Night diving in deep water off the coast of Tahiti, he was surrounded by a mass of tiny planktonic animals. Apart from the occasional sound of a dolphin, it was silent, and he became fascinated by this tiny squid. Just three centimetres long, it was floating motionless about 20 metres below the surface. It was probably hunting even smaller creatures that had migrated up to feed under cover of darkness. Its transparent body was covered with polka dots of pigment-filled cells, and below its eyes were bioluminescent organs. Knowing it would be sensitive to light and movement, Fabien gradually manoeuvred in front of it, trying to hang as motionless as his subject. Using as little light as possible to get the autofocus working, he finally triggered the strobes and took the squid’s portrait before it disappeared into the deep.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2014)

Η ιστορία του κεφαλαίου (και όχι του Κεφαλαίου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2014)

*Life Cycle of a Book in Translation*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

*Pynchon brought me here*
από το ιστολόγιο του _Δύτη των νιπτήρων_ 

Η διαφορά τώρα που υπάρχει το ίντερνετ είναι ότι διαβάζουμε σε μια τυχαία σελίδα του Πύντσον (V., μετάφρ. Πρ. Προκοπίδη, Αθήνα 2007, σελ. 337) ότι _μια κοπέλα περπατάει καμαρωτή καμαρωτή προς την πόρτα, τραγουδώντας το Auf dem Zippel-Zappel-Zeppelin_, μια δημοφιλή μελωδία των αρχών του αιώνα, και δεν αρκούμαστε σ’ αυτό, όπως ο αναγνώστης του Πύντσον το 1961, όπως πιθανότατα ο ίδιος ο Πύντσον που το διάβασε λίγο πριν το 1961 κάπου (όπως αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός ότι το γράφει λάθος, ενώ το σωστό είναι _mit dem Zippel mit dem Zappel mit dem Zeppelin_). Όχι, δεν αρκούμαστε σ’ αυτό, ψάχνουμε και το γκουγκλάρουμε και το βρίσκουμε στον γιουτούμπη, και το ακούμε κι εμείς ενώ διαβάζουμε τα σχόλια (_Pynchon brought me here_, λέει ο ένας, _cited in Thomas Pynchon’s novel “V_.” (pg.232), ο άλλος). Και γράφουμε κι ένα ποστ. Αυτό εδώ.

***​
(Αυτό θα έγραφα αν είχα φέισμπουκ, δηλαδή, ενώ τώρα εδώ δεν μπορώ να μην αναρωτηθώ αν αξίζει τον κόπο να δημοσιευτεί τούτη δω η εξυπνάδα και να μένει φόρα παρτίδα μέχρι να σκαρφιστώ την επόμενη. Νιώθω λοιπόν την ανάγκη να συμπληρώσω με κάτι πιο χρήσιμο, απ’ το ίδιο βιβλίο (σελ. 325) –ως εξής:)

«Μα να είστε από το Μόναχο και να μην έχετε ακούσει ποτέ για τον Χίτλερ! [...] Τι στην ευχή τρέχει μ’ εσάς τους νέους;» [...]

«Είμαι μηχανικός, βλέπετε. Η πολιτική δεν είναι ο τομέας μου».

«Κάποια μέρα θα σας χρειαστούμε», του είπε ο Βάισμαν. «Δεν ξέρω σε τι ακριβώς, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος γι’ αυτό. Άνθρωποι σαν κι εσάς, με την εξειδίκευση και τα περιορισμένα ενδιαφέροντά σας, θα μας φανούν πολύτιμοι. Συγχωρήστε με που θύμωσα».​


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2014)

Δόκτωρ, :blush:

Αλλά με την ευκαιρία χάζεψα τους γλωσσικούς χάρτες παραπάνω (μονόγλωσσοι οι Ούγγροι, αυτό ξαναπέστο!...) και την ωραία ιστορία του κεφαλαίου του Πιδύου --όπου πέτυχα τον τύπο preëminent, που δεν τον είχα ξαναδεί.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2014)

Marinos said:


> --όπου πέτυχα τον τύπο preëminent, που δεν τον είχα ξαναδεί.



Δεν είναι σπάνια και σήμερα αυτή η γραφή (των παλαιών αγγλικών) σε λέξεις με διπλά φωνήεντα που προφέρονται χωριστά. Ακόμη και coöperate έχω δει. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τη βλέπω συχνά στο New Yorker ή στο NYRB, αλλά δεν έχω κουράγιο να ψάξω τώρα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν είναι σπάνια και σήμερα αυτή η γραφή (των παλαιών αγγλικών) σε λέξεις που με διπλά φωνήεντα που προφέρονται χωριστά. Ακόμη και coöperate έχω δει. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τη βλέπω συχνά στο New Yorker ή στο NYRB, αλλά δεν έχω κουράγιο να ψάξω τώρα.



Έτσι. Αλλά κι εγώ βαριέμαι να ψάξω τώρα. Άντε, καλά :

*The Curse of the Diaeresis*

BY MARY NORRIS, The New Yorker, April 26, 2012






The special tool we use here at The New Yorker for punching out the two dots that we then center carefully over the second vowel in such words as “naïve” and “Laocoön” will be getting a workout this year, as the Democrats coöperate to reëlect the President.

Those two dots, often mistaken for an umlaut, are actually a diaeresis (pronounced “die heiresses”; it’s from the Greek for “divide”). The difference is that an umlaut is a German thing that alters the pronunciation of a vowel (Brünnhilde), and often changes the meaning of a word: _schon _(adv.), already; _schön _(adj.), beautiful. In the case of a diphthong, the umlaut goes over the first vowel. And it is crucial. A diaeresis goes over the second vowel and indicates that it forms a separate syllable. Most of the English-speaking world finds the diaeresis inessential. Even Fowler, of Fowler’s “Modern English Usage,” says that the diaeresis “is in English an obsolescent symbol.”

It’s actually a lot of trouble, these days, to get the diaeresis to stick over the vowels. The autocorrect on my word-processing program (I was just kidding about the hole punch) automatically whisks it off, and I have to go back, highlight the letter, hold down the option key while pressing the “u,” and then retype the appropriate letter. The question is: Why bother? I am not getting paid by the hour.

The fact is that, absent the two dots, most people would not trip over the “coop” in “cooperate” or the “reel” in “reelect” (though they might pronounce the “zoo” in “zoological,” a potential application of the diaeresis that we get no credit for resisting). And yet we use the diaeresis for the same reason that we use the hyphen: to keep the cow out of co-workers.
Basically, we have three options for these kinds of words: “cooperate,” “co-operate,” and “coöperate.” Back when the magazine was just getting started, someone decided that the first misread and the second was ridiculous, and adopted the diaeresis as the most elegant solution with the broadest application. The diaeresis is the single thing that readers of the letter-writing variety complain about most.

We do change our style from time to time. My predecessor (and the former keeper of the comma shaker) told me that she used to pester the style editor, Hobie Weekes, who had been at the magazine since 1928, to get rid of the diaeresis. She found it fussy. She said that once, in the elevator, he told her he was on the verge of changing that style and would be sending out a memo soon. And then he died.

This was in 1978. No one has had the nerve to raise the subject since.

_Illustration by Jordan Awan.
_Wiktionary: coöperate

Diaeresis (diacritic)

The diaeresis mark is sometimes used in English personal first and last names to indicate that two adjacent vowels should be pronounced separately, rather than as a diphthong. Examples include the given names _Chloë_ and _Zoë_, which otherwise might be pronounced with a silent _e_. To discourage a similar mispronunciation, the mark is also used in the surname _Brontë_. It may be used optionally for words that do not have a morphological break at the diaeresis point, such as _naïve_, _Boötes_, and _Noël_. However, its use in words such as _coöperate_ and _reënter_ has been dropped or replaced by the use of a hyphen except in a very few publications—notably _The New Yorker_.

_Ÿ_ is sometimes used in transcribed Greek, where it represents the Greek letter υ (upsilon) in hiatus with α. For example, it can be seen in the transcription _Artaÿctes _of the Persian name Ἀρταΰκτης at the very end of Herodotus, or the name of Mount Taÿgetus on the southern Peloponnesus peninsula, which in modern Greek is spelled Ταΰγετος.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2014)

> die heiresses


Εξαιρετικό!

Μερσί Δαεμάνε.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2014)

pronounced “die heiresses” :lol:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2014)

Ε τόχει η μέρα σήμερα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2014)

> 06:25 PM





> 06:26 PM



Δεν είναι η μέρα σου σήμερα Δύτη...

Edit: Ούτε η δική μου. :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

Μα πώς τρέχετε μόνοι σας και χάνετε και οι δύο; :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν είναι σπάνια και σήμερα αυτή η γραφή (των παλαιών αγγλικών) σε λέξεις με διπλά φωνήεντα που προφέρονται χωριστά. Ακόμη και coöperate έχω δει. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τη βλέπω συχνά στο New Yorker ή στο NYRB.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

...
The hyphenator mocking the diaeretors. Multiplicity.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2014)

daeman said:


> The hyphenator mocking the diaeretors.


Σύγκριση εντελώς άστοχη και παραπλανητική. Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ν' αρχίσει να μπαίνει ενωτικό σε λέξεις που έχουν ενοποιηθεί· λέω ότι η ελεύθερη χρήση του ενωτικού σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε επί της ουσίας μία λέξη από σημασιακή άποψη είναι μια εξελικτική φάση προς τη συνθετική δημιουργία μιας νέας λέξης την οποία η ενωτικοφοβία τεχνητά αναχαιτίζει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> The hyphenator mocking the diaeretors. Multiplicity.


As I also wrote -and that was the whole point of my admittedly cryptic post- you have the right to multiplicity, as all of us in our personal writings. Anyway, it was mostly a pun on algebra operators, with a non-dividing purpose.

Μηγίνεσαι μημουάπτου μαζί μου, Ζαζ, αφού ξέρεις ότι είμαι μη επικριτικός σ' αυτά. Όταν γίνομαι επικριτικός, φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2014)

*Common MythConceptions*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

*http://interweaveagency.gr/demographics-greece/*


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση των προβλημάτων της ρωσικής οικονομίας:
http://www.capital.gr/stoupas/?i=i05122014

(Έμαθα και τον όρο Syrizonomics.  )


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Της Πέπης Ραγκούση στα Νέα, με ευρηματικό τίτλο και πολύπλευρο ενδιαφέρον:

*Φε-μέν, αλλά*
Πέπη Ραγκούση | Τα Νέα 29/12/2014

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980, με το ΠΑΣΟΚ φρέσκο φρέσκο στην εξουσία, η Μαργαρίτα Παπανδρέου είχε επισκεφθεί τη Σύρο ως πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Γυναικών Ελλάδας (ΕΓΕ). Μέγα γεγονός για τους ντόπιους παράγοντες του κόμματος, που απαιτούσε όμως και την ένθερμη συμμετοχή των συζύγων τους. Κάποιες από τις οποίες, ειδικά οι μεγαλύτερες στα χρόνια, ούτε ήξεραν ούτε είχαν καμία διάθεση να μάθουν περί γυναικείου κινήματος. Φανατικός παπανδρεϊκός, λοιπόν, πίεζε τη γυναίκα του να συμμετάσχει στις εκδηλώσεις, καταλήγοντας: «Αν δεν γίνεις φεμινίστρια και δεν πας στις ΕΓΕς, θα σε πλακώσω στα μπουνίδια».

Μου ήρθε στον νου αυτή η επιθεωρησιακή ματιά στον φεμινισμό βλέποντας προχθές στην τηλεόραση μια εκπρόσωπο του κινήματος Femen να εφορμά γυμνόστηθη στη φάτνη του Βατικανού, να αρπάζει τον πλαστικό Χριστό - μωρό και να τρέχει φωνάζοντας: «Ο Θεός είναι γυναίκα!».

Η συγκεκριμένη οργάνωση θεωρώ ότι είναι ακόμη ένας κρίκος σε μια αλυσίδα στείρας διαμαρτυρίας και κάκιστης αισθητικής που πάει πίσω στον χρόνο, τότε που οι φεμινίστριες έκαιγαν τα σουτιέν τους. Και που έχει προβοκάρει και γελοιοποιήσει εκ των έσω ανεπανόρθωτα το γυναικείο κίνημα. Η πρόκληση για την πρόκληση είναι μια ατελέσφορη γραφικότητα που, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, διαστρεβλώνει τον φεμινισμό σε έναν κάκιστο υστερικό σεξισμό. Ναι μεν η υστερία καταλογίζεται ως γυναικείο χαρακτηριστικό αφού, ετυμολογικά, η λέξη προέρχεται από το ύστερο, αλλά δεν γεννηθήκαμε όλες μας Σίλβιες Πλαθ. Και, προσωπικά, δεν θεωρώ ότι αν ο Θεός είναι γυναίκα αναβαθμίζει στο ελάχιστο το φύλο μου...


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2014)

με τον Συριανό φεμινιστή. 
Όσο για τις Φέμεν, η φωτογραφία τους στη Βίκι δείχνει να αυτοαναιρούνται, καθώς διαμαρτύρονται κατά της πορνείας φορώντας μόνο εσώρουχα και μικροσκοπικά μαγιώ και μεγαλους ροζ φιόγγους, σα να βγαίνουν από καμια χάρτινη τούρτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2015)

Αυτό δεν το 'ξερα — ο σερίφης έχει σάιτ για το mugshot της ημέρας!
http://www.mcso.org/Mugshot/


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

ΕΛΕΟΣ!


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2015)

Διασκεδαστικό διάλειμμα:

*Αν ζούσαμε στο Βυζάντιο: Μέρος Β΄*
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/στήλες-web/μικρόκοσμοι/στον-καιρό-του-μάγιστρου-τσίπρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2015)

Χμμμ..... 16 Hilarious Then Vs Now Truths About Life


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ..... 16 Hilarious Then Vs Now Truths About Life








Γατάκια αμερικάνοι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2015)

*Προσοχή! H τηλεόραση ακούει* (Καθημερινή)

Η Samsung προειδοποίησε τους καταναλωτές να αποφεύγουν να συζητούν για προσωπικά ζητήματά τους μπροστά στην «έξυπνη» τηλεόρασή τους, όταν είναι ενεργοποιημένη η δυνατότητα αναγνώρισης φωνής και φωνητικού ελέγχου της συσκευής, γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση η τηλεόραση ακούει και καταγράφει ό,τι λέγεται. Η προειδοποίηση, σύμφωνα με το BBC, αφορά μόνο τους καταναλωτές που ελέγχουν τη συσκευή τους, όχι από το τηλεχειριστήριο, αλλά με τη φωνή τους. Όταν αυτή η δυνατότητα είναι ενεργοποιημένη, η τηλεόραση μπορεί να ακούσει -εκτός από τις φωνητικές εντολές- κάθε άλλη συζήτηση και μετά μπορεί να μοιραστεί τις πληροφορίες με την εταιρεία ή με άλλες εταιρείες (όπως αυτή που παρέχει στη Samsung τη δυνατότητα διαδικτυακής φωνητικής αναζήτησης).

Ακτιβιστές από μη κερδοσκοπικές Οργανώσεις, όπως το ίδρυμα Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF), που αγωνίζονται για την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων, δήλωσαν στο Twitter πως η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογική δυνατότητα θυμίζει τις οθόνες στο βιβλίο ‘1984' του Όργουελ, οι οποίες κατασκόπευαν τους πολίτες. Μετά τον θόρυβο που ξεσηκώθηκε, η Samsung τόνισε, ότι η ίδια θέλει να είναι διαφανής, έτσι ώστε να ενημερώσει σωστά τους κατόχους των τηλεοράσεων προκειμένου να αποφασίσουν εκείνοι κατά πόσο θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ορισμένες δυνατότητες της «έξυπνης» τηλεόρασής τους, ενώ υπογράμμισε ότι παίρνει «πολύ σοβαρά» την προστασία της ιδιωτικής ζωής των καταναλωτών. 

Οι οδηγίες της εταιρείας προς τους καταναλωτές αναφέρουν, ότι όταν ενεργοποιηθεί ο φωνητικός έλεγχος, η συσκευή θα ακούει όλους τους ανθρώπους μέσα στο δωμάτιο και θα προσπαθεί να καταλάβει αν λέγεται κάποια εντολή που την αφορά. Όπως προειδοποιεί η εταιρεία, «αν οι λέξεις περιλαμβάνουν προσωπικές ή άλλες ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες, αυτές οι πληροφορίες θα είναι ανάμεσα στα δεδομένα που συλλέγονται (από την τηλεόραση) και μεταδίδονται σε ένα τρίτο μέρος». Η εκπρόσωπος του EFF Κορίν ΜακΣέρι δήλωσε, ότι «αν εγώ ήμουν πελάτης, θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιό είναι αυτό το τρίτο μέρος και σίγουρα θα ήθελα να μάθω αν τα λόγια μου μεταφέρονται σε ασφαλή (σ.σ. δηλαδή κωδικοποιημένη) μορφή».

Η κορεατική εταιρεία διευκρίνισε, ότι όταν ο χρήστης ενεργοποιεί τη δυνατότητα αναγνώρισης φωνής της διασυνδεμένης στο διαδίκτυο «έξυπνης» τηλεόρασής του, τότε τα φωνητικά δεδομένα στέλνονται διαδικτυακά σε ένα τρίτο (μη κατονομαζόμενο) μέρος, ο κεντρικός υπολογιστής (server) του οποίου αναλαμβάνει να κάνει αναζήτηση σχετικά με τη φωνητική εντολή που δόθηκε από τον χρήστη και, στη συνέχεια, επιστρέφει στην τηλεόραση το αποτέλεσμα της αναζήτησης. Η Samsung διαβεβαίωσε ότι ούτε διακρατούνηται σε κάποιον υπολογιστή αρχεία φωνητικών δεδομένων, ούτε πωλούνται σε τρίτους σχετικά δεδομένα. Επιπλέον, επεσήμανε, ότι ο χρήστης της τηλεόρασης γνωρίζει πότε έχει ενεργοποιήσει τη φωνητική δυνατότητα, γιατί εμφανίζεται η εικόνα ενός μικροφώνου στην οθόνη της συσκευής του.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2015)

...
Φτάσαμε να μας ακούει η τηλεόραση, αλλά να βάζουμε σωστά τα κόμματα εμείς δεν μπορούμε ακόμα.
Ιδίως εκείνα πριν τις ειδικές προτάσεις βγάζουν μάτι.

«Μετά τον θόρυβο που ξεσηκώθηκε, η Samsung τόνισε, ότι η ίδια θέλει να είναι διαφανής...»

Τόνισε; Τι τόνισε; Αντικείμενο του ρήματος είναι η πρόταση που ακολουθεί και κόμμα δεν θέλει:

Μετά τον θόρυβο που ξεσηκώθηκε, η Samsung τόνισε ότι η ίδια θέλει να είναι διαφανής...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2015)

Δεν φταίω εγώ, κύριε... ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2015)

...
Μα εννοείται, Δόκτορα. Εσύ το κοπιπάστωσες μόνο, και παραθέματα δεν διορθώνουμε (εκτός από προφανείς αβλεψίες).
Όποιος το 'γραψε όμως, συστηματικά βάζει κόμμα πριν το «ότι». Τυφλοσούρτη βρήκε αυτός μεν, εμάς θα μας στραβώσει δε.

Α, ναι, του ξέφυγε ένα σωστό στο τέλος, χωρίς κόμμα, εκεί που γράφει πως «η Samsung διαβεβαίωσε», πριν το «*διακρατούνηται». :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2015)

*Βρέχει στη Μαδρίτη, βρέχει και στο Καπανδρίτι*

Το μιούζικαλ _Ωραία μου κυρία_ (My Fair Lady, 1964) το θυμόμαστε όλοι για τη δροσιά και την ακτινοβολία της γλυκύτατης Ώντρεϋ Χέπμπορν. Η ταινία, βασισμένη στο θεατρικό έργο του Τζωρτζ Μπέρναρντ Σω _Πυγμαλίων_, μεταξύ άλλων στηρίζεται και στο γλωσσικό χιούμορ —κι εξάλλου τα γλωσσικά ενδιαφέροντα του Σω είναι γνωστά. Αναρωτήθηκα πώς τάχα να αποδόθηκε στις διάφορες γλώσσες στις οποίες μεταφράστηκε το έργο η κορυφαία σκηνή, εκείνη στην οποία η Ελίζα καταφέρνει να πει (και να τραγουδήσει) με άψογη προφορά το πασίγνωστο The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain.

Η Βικιπαίδεια ήρθε αρωγός μου. Εδώ μπορείτε να θαυμάσετε τις μεταφραστικές επιλογές σε πολλές γλώσσες.

Απολαύστε τις δύο εκδοχές στα γαλλικά : Le ciel serein d'Espagne est sans embrun και La plaine madrilène plait à la reine !

Δύο εκδοχές φτιάχτηκαν και στα γερμανικά : Es grünt so grün wenn Spaniens Blüten blühen και Es blüht so grün wie Blüten blüh'n im Frühling

Η τουρκική : İspanya’da yağmur, her yer çamur σημαίνει, κατά τη διαβεβαίωση του Γούγλη, The rain in Spain, everywhere mud

Αλλά η έκπληξη ήρθε όταν ζήτησα τη μετάφραση των ουκρανικών: 

Дощі в Афінах частіше йдуть в долинах (Doshchi v Afinah chastishe jdut' v dolynah), που μου έδωσε το εξής:

*Βροχές στην Αθήνα συχνά βρίσκονται στις κοιλάδες*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2015)

Es grünt so grün wenn Spaniens Blüten blühen






(Κάπου είχα και ιδιογύριστα βιντεάκια από άλλη, καλοκαιρινή παράσταση, αλλά η ποιότητα είναι δυστυχώς ακόμη χειρότερη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2015)

Nine truths computer programmers know that most people don’t


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2015)

Πιστέυω ότι ανήκω στου most people αλλά όλα αυτά τα ήξερα. :-(


----------

